# Annoucement! And Show Dates! (Doom Content)



## Zepp88 (May 6, 2008)

So, I'm now playing guitar in the Richmond based Doom/Death band Withersoul, I'm really excited and I will be performing with them at a few shows coming up, including a show at Jaxx with Candlemass! 


MySpace.com - Withersoul - RICHMOND, VIRGINIA - Death Metal / Gothic / Down-tempo - www.myspace.com/withersoul <--This is the myspace page, with clips, and show information. 


If you need tickets to the Candlemass show (May 19th), send me PM, they're $25

I'd love to see the NoVA crew show up to that one


----------



## noodles (May 6, 2008)

I'll grab one from you, and I'll see if I can drag a few others from my band with me. I loves me some Candlemass.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 6, 2008)

Excellent man, just let me know! 

Be aware that this is the first time Candlemass has been to the states in 17 years and could very well be their last due to some legal issues, if you want to see Candlemass now is the time. 

Daylight Dies is on tour with them as well.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 7, 2008)

i was just wearing my Withersoul t-shirt today


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i was just wearing my Withersoul t-shirt today





I'm really happy to play with them now, working with Nate is going to be fun on the guitar side


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

congrats! candlemass is awesome!

btw.: added you.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

petereanima said:


> congrats! candlemass is awesome!
> 
> btw.: added you.



 



Another note: A free copy of Withersouls "Descent" split release comes with the purchase of a Candlemass ticket.


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 7, 2008)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 8, 2008)

Jaxx is doomed.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 9, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Another note: A free copy of Withersouls "Descent" split release comes with the purchase of a Candlemass ticket.



so, not that i'll be at the show (i won't be in the area), but suppose i were to buy a ticket, and i already have a copy of the Withersoul/Shroud split? discounted ticket?


----------



## Zepp88 (May 9, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> so, not that i'll be at the show (i won't be in the area), but suppose i were to buy a ticket, and i already have a copy of the Withersoul/Shroud split? discounted ticket?



Hmm..... I'm not sure, I'll have to ask Bill about that one.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 10, 2008)

Metal News - Withersoul To Open for Candlemass In Virginia ( Metal Underground . com )

Seeing stuff like this is pretty cool


----------



## dpm (May 10, 2008)

Way cool! I loves me some good doom  

A bit too much of a hike from here though, don't think I'll make it to the gigs.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 13, 2008)

You know you guys want to feel the doom 

Even you Ari, you have no trouble with driving down here....right?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 13, 2008)

pffff i have no money for gas


----------



## eaeolian (May 13, 2008)

I'm trying to arrange the schedule to go. I've known Bill for years, and TTD, as well.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 13, 2008)

Yeah Bill was telling me that he knows you  Small fucking world.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah Bill was telling me that he knows you  Small fucking world.



yeah i met bill in 2001...nate a few months later.


----------



## Edroz (May 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Be aware that this is the first time Candlemass has been to the states in 17




actually that's false, they played the BW&BK fest in Ohio in '03. and yes i drove 8 hours to see them .


anyway, good luck with the show . unfortunately i have plans that day, otherwise i'd definitely be there


----------



## Zepp88 (May 13, 2008)

Edroz said:


> actually that's false, they played the BW&BK fest in Ohio in '03. and yes i drove 8 hours to see them .
> 
> 
> anyway, good luck with the show . unfortunately i have plans that day, otherwise i'd definitely be there



Really? I thought that even THEY said they haven't been to the states in 17 years....maybe they meant "toured"


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

"Sitting here alone in darkness, waiting to be freeeeeeeeeee!!!"


Four days! 

If anyone needs tickets let me or Bill know


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2008)

Well, I'm still waiting for you to sell me one.


----------



## budda (May 16, 2008)

congrats mike!

im in canada.. feel free to party your way up here


----------



## Zepp88 (May 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Well, I'm still waiting for you to sell me one.



Well, we're holding six fucking tickets for Mike  I figure you're one of them?


----------



## eaeolian (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, we're holding six fucking tickets for Mike  I figure you're one of them?



Actually, no. I'm the only current member of Division in that six.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Well shit 

I'll have to tell Bill to hold another for Dave


----------



## Zepp88 (May 20, 2008)

So, the show went well, but the crowd seemed drugged. From what I heard all the bands performed well, I didn't get to hear Wisteria play as we were busy outside getting ready to load in and doing ticket stuff, but I did catch the end of Twisted Tower Dire's set which sounded great. 

Daylight Dies sounded awesome, they were very tight and the sound was great. We were wondering what the hell was up with the crowd when we played, very unenthusiastic we were like "Well damn...did we suck?"  but after watching a pretty similar response to Daylight Dies, and later even to Candlemass we came to the conclusion that the crowd was drugged...or something.

Candlemass was absolutely terrific, they played songs from Epicus to King Of The Grey Islands. It was great seeing them play. We got to talk with Rob Lowe, who's singing for them now, for a while after the show. Real nice down to earth guy, he agreed that the crowd wasn't the best, but it was a Monday night, he said he'd probably be the same way  He mentioned that they just got done recording an E.P. with some new tracks and a new recording of Demons Gate, he seemed pretty excited about it, he said that the new stuff is sounding like it will stomp the shit out of "King Of The Grey Islands" 

Tonight they're recording for a live DVD, I think up in New York, which is probably gonna be rough as they're still getting their legs you know, warming up for the tour. 

All in all, it was a great show. The crowd response frightened us at first but it just seemed like that's how it was for the night.

The turn out was also not as we would have expected. We were hoping that the place would be packed, you know it's fucking Candlemass!  

There were some friends of the band and fans of Withersoul taking pictures so hopefully I can get a hold of them soon and post them up.


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

You guys put on a good show, but honestly, that is just the reaction I am used to seeing at doom shows. Everyone is stoned. 

Tell your other guitarist to buy a real amp. You absolutely buried him the entire set. He might as well have not been there.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I heard that he wasn't cutting through very well, he had a DC-5 before and I'm not quite sure why he got the SpiderValve.


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah I heard that he wasn't cutting through very well, he had a DC-5 before and I'm not quite sure why he got the SpiderValve.



There were a couple of times where he played by himself, and I heard him fine. Then you kicked in, and he was just nowhere to be found in the mix. Then again, with that KT66/KT88 set, neither was your bassist. 

It also didn't help that you were murdered by the soundman. You got the guy that makes us cringe whenever we see him behind the board.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 21, 2008)

Bill was floored when he first heard my rig, he wants a Vader cab now.

I'm not one to usually bitch about a monitor mix, but jesus tittyfucking christ he murdered us with keyboards! Luckily there was enough drums, and I was close enough to Laura so that I could hear vocal cues...I was told it sounded alright in the crowd, but most in the crowd aren't live audio critics


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2008)

Oh, you sounded like a washed out, midrangey mess in the FOH. That man does not belong anywhere near a soundboard.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 23, 2008)

noodles said:


> Oh, you sounded like a washed out, midrangey mess in the FOH. That man does not belong anywhere near a soundboard.



let me guess....mulroney?


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> let me guess....mulroney?



How did you know?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 23, 2008)

noodles said:


> How did you know?



because he ran sound when RVG opened for Cryptopsy in '06, and EVERYONE sounded like shit that night....plus i've known him and his kids for a few years (went to high school with 2 of the kids and saw their band at the school battle of the bands a couple years in a row...where he brought in a PA just for them and ran their sound).

that dude, and the family in general, have a shit-ton of gear in their house...but last i saw, it was mostly cheaper stuff


----------



## Zepp88 (May 23, 2008)

Is that the older skinny as fuck long haired fellow, or the younger chubby black haired fellow?


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is that the older skinny as fuck long haired fellow, or the younger chubby black haired fellow?



The old dude. The younger dude actually knows what he is doing, which is why I assume he will not last long.


----------

